# Hudson Badge



## PCHiggin (May 1, 2016)

I never saw a Schwinn with a Hudson badge and living in the Detroit area most of my life,I think one would have popped up by now.Any of you guys see one of these before? It's cool and would look great on one of my oldies but I'm thinking its fake.Whatta you think? Thanks.....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-NOS...644380?hash=item43edb18a9c:g:W7UAAOSw2GlXIlW~


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2016)

There are Schwinns built with that badge OG.
I don't know if that badge is "Real" or Repo.
Cool Badge.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 1, 2016)

I'd like to see one of those bikes


----------



## PCHiggin (May 1, 2016)

I'd like to see one of those bikes


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2016)

Tim B. has three of the finest prewar Hudson badged bikes you will ever see. Go to his site to see more http://www.bicyclechronicles.com/  V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (May 1, 2016)

A 37 ladies C model showed up at ML this year with a Hudson badge. They're out there.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 1, 2016)

There is 2 variations of that badge if I remember right 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 1, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> A 37 ladies C model showed up at ML this year with a Hudson badge. They're out there.



That had gothic fenders too right?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee (May 1, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That had gothic fenders too right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Correct


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 20, 2016)

1939 Hudson Detroit badged Schwinn built Autocycle Deluxe.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 20, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 361976 View attachment 361974  1939 Hudson Detroit badged Schwinn built Autocycle Deluxe.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 21, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 361976 View attachment 361974  1939 Hudson Detroit badged Schwinn built Autocycle Deluxe.



That's my favorite ever

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Seems like every one of these I have ever seen has been on a brown bike. Anyone seen a Hudson badged bike in a different color combo? V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 21, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Seems like every one of these I have ever seen has been on a brown bike. Anyone seen a Hudson badged bike in a different color combo? V/r Shawn



Heres a lil' one  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hudson-20.91977/


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Heres a lil' one  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hudson-20.91977/
> 
> View attachment 362077




I want to see a grown-up one! V/r Shawn


----------



## fattyre (Sep 21, 2016)

If anyone has one of these badges available for sale, PM me.  I'm in the market.  I have a bike that had one but it got snagged before I bought it at Ann Arbor this spring.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 21, 2016)

The demolition of the Hudson building in Detroit has the Guinness World Record for being the tallest building demolished by controlled implosion.
I think the the attack on the World Trade Center in 2011 proved that the tallest buildings in the world can still be demolished this way.
But for now the Hudson building is tallest to be destroyed intentionally by implosion.
There is a good YouTube video of the demolition, but I'm not sure how to attach it.
Do a search for Hudson building demolition, and you can see it come down.
The clean up must have been horrendous.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> The demolition of the Hudson building in Detroit has the Guiness World Record for being the tallest building demolished by controlled implosion.
> I think the the attack on the World Trade Center in 2011 proved that the tallest buildings in the world can still be demolished this way.
> But for now the Hudson building is tallest to be destroyed intentionally by implosion.
> There is a good YouTube video of the demolition, but I'm not sure how to attach it.
> ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 21, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> The demolition of the Hudson building in Detroit has the Guinness World Record for being the tallest building demolished by controlled implosion.
> I think the the attack on the World Trade Center in 2011 proved that the tallest buildings in the world can still be demolished this way.
> But for now the Hudson building is tallest to be destroyed intentionally by implosion.
> There is a good YouTube video of the demolition, but I'm not sure how to attach it.
> ...



It's cool that you have a handful of surviving bikes that once sat in the showroom of that demolished building.   

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 22, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> There is 2 variations of that badge if I remember right
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Here's the other version of the Hudson badge.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 23, 2016)

Here's a few more nostalgic looks at Hudsons Detroit.


----------



## Cheezer (Sep 25, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Heres a lil' one  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hudson-20.91977/
> 
> View attachment 362077










Here are some updated pics after some light cleaning, it looks like the plane part of the badge is painted on the tank and rear fender.
Dave



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 25, 2016)

Cheezer said:


> View attachment 363366View attachment 363367View attachment 363368
> Here are some updated pics after some light cleaning, it looks like the plane part of the badge is painted on the tank and rear fender.
> Dave
> 
> ...



Nah...just a decal some kid put on

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 5, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> I never saw a Schwinn with a Hudson badge and living in the Detroit area most of my life,I think one would have popped up by now.Any of you guys see one of these before? It's cool and would look great on one of my oldies but I'm thinking its fake.Whatta you think? Thanks.....http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291750644380



Hello, My name is Barry. I believe the Badge you have pictured is a repop. I have a Hudson Detroit and the Badge looks different.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice,Thanks


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 5, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Hello, My name is Barry. I believe the Badge you have pictured is a repop. I have a Hudson Detroit and the Badge looks different.View attachment 418258 View attachment 418257View attachment 418259



They made two known versions.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 6, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> They made two known versions....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Hey guys. I have couple of the other version except they don't have much paint. Barry


Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> They made two known versions....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Hello guys. I wish I had one of those other versions in that great of shape. It's beautiful. I have two of them except they look like this. 

 
It's a sad looking badge. Better than nothing though. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Seems like every one of these I have ever seen has been on a brown bike. Anyone seen a Hudson badged bike in a different color combo? V/r Shawn



Here you go!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Seems like every one of these I have ever seen has been on a brown bike. Anyone seen a Hudson badged bike in a different color combo? V/r Shawn











42 war time 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 894986View attachment 894987View attachment 894988
> 42 war time
> 
> 
> ...



That is a Henderson badge--not a Hudson. I've seen Henderson of lots of color combos. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 4, 2018)

Here's a different color.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 13, 2019)

We just got a girls tall frame model, looking for a peaked front fender to match!! Also looking for a better badge. Has anyone ever done a color match to the tan and brown? I need the formula


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 13, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> We just got a girls tall frame model, looking for a peaked front fender to match!! Also looking for a better badge. Has anyone ever done a color match to the tan and brown? I need the formula View attachment 1046442
> View attachment 1046443



You should just shoot for the moon and find some aluminum gothics!  Killer bike buddy!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 13, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> You should just shoot for themoon and find some aluminum gothics!  Killer bike buddy!



LOL Zach !!!!


----------

